# New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 3, 2015)

```
<p>We’re told to expect a new 50mm lens, as well as a new non L 70-300 soon. These lenses may not be part of this Friday’s announcements, but could be coming soon after.</p>
<p>There was no mention of the speed of the new 50mm and which in the lineup it would replace. I’d be surprised if it wasn’t the 1.4 version that was getting the update, as that lens is over 30 years old. As for the 70-300mm, I would assume it would be a replacement for the non-L, non-DO 70-300 f/4-5.6 IS.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300 Coming Soon? [CR2]*

Good news. Canon has been slacking off with the non-L EF lenses. All of the love has been going to the STM lenses for crop. Their cheaper FF lens lineup is seriously getting outdated and needs a big jolt of mojo. If they can bring STM level image quality to cheaper EF lenses, then full frame will be much more appealing to the lower market.


----------



## dancan (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

What about the earlier mentioned new TSE 45 lens?
I am really waiting for a replacement of the 100 year old one!


----------



## lintoni (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

Okay, I am seriously thinking about a 50mm prime. I was not considering any of Canon's current offerings, but this is interesting news!


----------



## Ivan Muller (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

my bet..50f2 IS stm....


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told to expect a new 50mm lens, as well as a new non L 70-300 soon. These lenses may not be part of this Friday’s announcements, but could be coming soon after.



* 70-300: While I'm happy that my good ol' 70-300L won't be obsoleted during the next days, the lack of an "L" update is puzzling as this lens imho isn't sharp enough for the upcoming 50mp sensor. Maybe Canon doesn't want to add competition to their 100-400L2 and produce something cheaper than an "L"?

* 50: Most likely this will be the 50IS? If so my comment is "Doh!" as personally I really want to have a sealed lens for outdoor use, and Canon's current policy only allows this for "L" lenses (feel free to correct me on this).


----------



## nostrovia (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

70-300 DO II with the new DO tech, perhaps?


----------



## GammyKnee (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



Ivan Muller said:


> my bet..50f2 IS stm....



What I want is an updated, trustworthy 50 1.4, but instead I'm expecting a 50 f2 IS non-stm, basically what they did for 35mm.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

Make it a 50mm f/1.4 IS as good as the 35 f/2 IS. Unfortunately I think it will be an f/1.8 or f/2 IS to distance it from the 50L. If this thing was f/1.4 and sharp wide open like the 35IS is, many folks would buy this over the L version but making it f/1.8 or f/2 makes the decision more difficult.


----------



## iron-t (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

Love the idea of updating my EF 50 f/1.4. Nice IQ at f/2.8 but the AF speed is really a drag, as well as the wash-out at f/1.4.

I would pay a good deal of money for a 1.4 IS, but I bet if it has IS it will be 1.8 or 2 and undercut the Sigma Art in price by a fair margin. If it's 1.4, non-L it will cost less than the Sigma, be smaller and lighter, and perform almost as well. I'll probably buy one whatever it is.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300 Coming Soon? [CR2]*



PhotographyFirst said:


> Good news. Canon has been slacking off with the non-L EF lenses. All of the love has been going to the STM lenses for crop. Their cheaper FF lens lineup is seriously getting outdated and needs a big jolt of mojo. If they can bring STM level image quality to cheaper EF lenses, then full frame will be much more appealing to the lower market.



24mm f/2.8 IS, 28mm f/2.8 IS, 35mm f/2 IS.
:


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



lintoni said:


> Okay, I am seriously thinking about a 50mm prime. I was not considering any of Canon's current offerings, but this is interesting news!


Similar to me! As I am not in a hurry I have time to wait and see.



Ivan Muller said:


> my bet..50f2 IS stm....


omg. I fear you my be right but let's hope not so... :'(

Please let it be 
- ring USM
- at least f1.8 or wider
- IS if possible

Otherwise I'm out


----------



## Triggyman (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



Canon Rumors said:


> <p>There was no mention of the speed of the new 50mm and which in the lineup it would replace. I’d be surprised if it wasn’t the 1.4 version that was getting the update, as that lens is over 30 years old.</p>
> <p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>



The lens can't be over 30 years old - that makes the year at least it was made before 1984 during the era of FD lenses. EF was born 1987.

I too was waiting/excited for the 50 IS for too long that I couldn't wait and got the 24-70 II. I'm sure the new 50 will have max aperture of at least f/2 or 1.8.


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

If the 50mm lens is an f/x IS USM model, following on the heels of the 24-, 28- and 35mm models introduced in 2012, it'll be interesting to see how it's priced at launch ... "stratospheric" like the above three initially were, or more "realistically," like recent L zooms.


----------



## liv_img (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



The lens can't be over 30 years old - that makes the year at least it was made before 1984 during the era of FD lenses. EF was born 1987.

[/quote]

The 50mm f:1.4 was born in 1993, 22 years ago:
http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/lens/ef/data/standard/ef_50_14_usm.html


----------



## siegsAR (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



JonAustin said:


> If the 50mm lens is an f/x IS USM model, following on the heels of the 24-, 28- and 35mm models introduced in 2012, it'll be interesting to see how it's priced at launch ... "stratospheric" like the above three initially were, or more "realistically," like recent L zooms.


I'm going for the latter this time.

Maybe the 70-300 won't have the STM, just a plain replacement for the 70-300 IS USM.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

I wouldn't mind an f/2 IS lens that is really sharp wide open and doesn't weigh a ton. Sigma has the f/1.4 market sewn up. I am not crazy about STM, it having no advantage for the non-video photographer.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

Bring the new 50mm, I've been using a zuikos OM 50mm 1.4 as a temp until I got the sigma, but I can wait for something less expensive.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

If there's a 50 1.4 I'm getting it in a heartbeat. Been looking at those for over a year since I broke my 50 1.8 and didn't really find an alternative I really liked (and could afford )


----------



## steliosk (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

A new 50 f/1.4 is needed.

The way i see it the Sigma 50 1.4 ART is the only reasonable choice for best sharpness and cost.
I'd really like an equal Canon one, i'd buy it without question.

Hope not STM, there is 40 pancake close to that mm.


----------



## dasoussan (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

@Liv_Img: If you compare the FD 1.4, "new FD 1.4" and the EF 1.4 they have the exact same design, # elements, minimum focus distance, cost, etc.

http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/lens/nfd/data/50-100/nfd_50_14.html?p=2 (1979)

http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/lens/ef/data/standard/ef_50_14_usm.html?p=2

http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/lens/fd/data/50-85/fd_50_14_sscv2.html (1973)

So while the EF may be newer, I'm betting the design and implementation of the optical portion dates back to 1973 or even earlier. Of course, I could be totally wrong... Short of a magic coating or special element of glass improvement ... would be interesting to compare side by side shots from each. Spec-wise, I'll bet on "At least 41.5 year old optical formula"



liv_img said:


> The lens can't be over 30 years old - that makes the year at least it was made before 1984 during the era of FD lenses. EF was born 1987.



The 50mm f:1.4 was born in 1993, 22 years ago:
http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/lens/ef/data/standard/ef_50_14_usm.html
[/quote]


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

I doubt the 50mm f/1.8 would be updated. It's in the same class as the 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III w/ & w/o USM lenses: Canon keeps them in production because people keep on buying them for the low price, long after Canon recuperated the design & manufacturing line costs. As far as Canon cares, if anyone wants to upgrade, the 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM and 50mm f/1.4 are there on the shelf for buying.

I think the new 50mm will go into one of two slots:

1) A $1,000 uber 50mm to compete with the Zeiss Otus 55mm, Nikon 58mm, and Sigma 50mm art.

2) A 50mm f/1.4 IS USM to go along with the 24mm, 28mm, and 35mm.

As for the 70-300mm, I agree with previous posters - it would have an STM.


----------



## bmwzimmer (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

improvements needed for the 70-300

1. Manual focus override
2. Non Rotating front element
3. Updated 4 stop IS
4. Improved optics. Better than the old 70-300 and Tamron's 70-300 but not as good as the L version.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

I refused my delivery of the 50mm 1.2L yesterday BEFORE hearing of a 50mm replacement coming.

(Too many "challenges" with the old L, as explained in another thread.)

Canon, you have my attention!


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

Hopefully, the 50 will be better optimized for wide open shooting.

I can't imagine a need for a retooled non-L 70-300 that isn't implemented in the L version.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

Count me in on a new 50. I'll even pay the EAP. My 50/1.4 is a superb lens, but I've never had it fixed since the AF went a bit feeble and hesitant and since dropping it it now has a de centring issue. 



Rick said:


> Hopefully, the 50 will be better optimized for wide open shooting.



That's certainly _not_ what I want. The current lens is superb across the frame from about f/3.5 onwards; the new one had better be the same. I expect a small improvement in faster IQ, maybe achievable by not making it so fast in the first place, ie an f/1.8 or 2. How about an f/1.7 just for marketing purposes ?

The 50 1.2L is optimised for shooting open, and you are welcome to it.


----------



## preppyak (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



dasoussan said:


> @Liv_Img: If you compare the FD 1.4, "new FD 1.4" and the EF 1.4 they have the exact same design, # elements, minimum focus distance, cost, etc.


Yep, as someone who uses the FD SSC version for my micro-four thirds work, I can confirm that the image quality is as good (maybe even a little better) in the old versions.

Neither is up to the standards of a 50mp sensor unless you like a certain vintage look, and so I imagine any 50mm update with be like the 24/28/35 updates to be optimized for high resolution. Of course, the trickle down is that a lens that resolves well at 50mp is spectacular at 20 or 22 or 24mp as well


----------



## NorbR (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

Well, better get the credit card ready for pre-order of that 50mm ... ok, maybe let's see the price first. But if we get the equivalent of the 35mm f/2 IS, same quality at or around the same price, I'm in. Just make sure that it's sharp at f/2 (doesn't matter to me if it starts there or not ...), has latest gen IS, and USM, and take my money.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



Maximilian said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, I am seriously thinking about a 50mm prime. I was not considering any of Canon's current offerings, but this is interesting news!
> ...



The difference between f/1.8 and f/2 is really that big a deal?


----------



## Viggo (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

Sold my 50 ART yesterday, I say that's good timing... ;D


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



Rick said:


> I can't imagine a need for a retooled non-L 70-300 that isn't implemented in the L version.



I would imagine that the "need" is market demand for a higher quality model than the current version, in a less-expensive lens than the L. (That market segment being willing to forgo L-quality optics, build and features for a lower price.)

But I also wonder if Canon updates some of these older, lower-end lenses, to maintain a smaller set of common core components, to keep inventory / inventory management costs down.


----------



## lintoni (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



Viggo said:


> Sold my 50 ART yesterday, I say that's good timing... ;D


So, you finally had enough of the inconsistent AF?


----------



## sdsr (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



Marsu42 said:


> * 70-300: While I'm happy that my good ol' 70-300L won't be obsoleted during the next days, the lack of an "L" update is puzzling as this lens imho isn't sharp enough for the upcoming 50mp sensor.



Maybe your standards are higher than mine, or something will happen at 50mp that doesn't at 36mp, but I'm rather impressed by the images my 70-300L makes via my Sony a7r (the ergonomics of that combination are another matter, though!).

A new 50mm 1.4 with IS would be nice, but presumably we'll get a 50mm f2 IS for $800 whose price will, if we're lucky, drop by 33% in a year.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

My money is on a 50mm f1.4 IS lens like the 24mm, 28mm & 35mm so expect pricing to be in that area i.e. higher than the current 50mm f1.4. This would lift the gap between the 50mm f1.8 even wider so they should fill this with a 50mm f 1.8 with metal mount and STM like the 40mm f2.8 STM.


----------



## lw (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

I would like to see a EF 50mm F2 IS
This would be consistent with Canon's updating of its prime line in recent years, bringing out IS versions.


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

I'm looking forward to the 50. I have the non-L 70-300 IS and it's okay out to about 250mm. After that it's really soft. I'm betting they fix that and make it STM.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

Better late than never. 8) But I could not stand it to wait, and replace my Canon 50mm F1.4 for the great Sigma Art.

Canon 70-300mm can benefit from STM focus speed, as did the wonderful 55-250mm STM, keeping the price below the model L.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



lintoni said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Sold my 50 ART yesterday, I say that's good timing... ;D
> ...



Absolutely! I was wearing out my shutter trying to figure it out, optically it's very near perfect as 50 can be, but I just couldn't do it any more


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



sdsr said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > * 70-300: While I'm happy that my good ol' 70-300L won't be obsoleted during the next days, the lack of an "L" update is puzzling as this lens imho isn't sharp enough for the upcoming 50mp sensor.
> ...



The 70-300L is a great lens at a very good combination with current sensors. However, if you pixel peep vs. primes like the 100L or premium zooms like the 70-200L, there is a difference (no, my lens isn't broken).

99% of the time this doesn't matter or show on ff, but you if you use the 70-300L on crop it's "outresolved" wide open and stepping down to f5.6 is required to get best images. That's why I'm guessing the same thing would apply to a 50mp sensor.


----------



## lintoni (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



Viggo said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...


I've seen a few people post who have swapped their 35 Art for the 35 f/2 IS and have no regrets - hopefully Canon's new 50mm will be similarly good!


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



scyrene said:


> Maximilian said:
> 
> 
> > Please let it be
> ...


I am hoping for f/1.4, with f/1.8 not good but acceptable. So therefore f/2 would be some difference.
IS less important.
More important: Fast accurate AF.


----------



## PhotographerJim (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

I could go for a 50mm L 1.4 w/ ring USM & weather sealing. IS maybe or not. Sub $1200 w/ amazing wide-open performance. Please please please....


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



Sporgon said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully, the 50 will be better optimized for wide open shooting.
> ...



None of this makes a lick of sense. 

You advocate making 50/1.4 lens slower and/or ignoring its one weakness - wide open IQ? You do realize that optimizing the lens' wide open characteristics does not mean making things worse stopped down.

As for the 50/1.2, it is not optimized for wide open shooting, at least not for any modern sense i.e. sharp center plus sharp across the frame.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



Rick said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > The 50 1.2L is optimised for shooting open, and you are welcome to it.
> ...



Well, there is the focus shift problem... 



Maximilian said:


> I am hoping for f/1.4, with f/1.8 not good but acceptable.



Vote here what you think it'll be: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=24892.0


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

For anyone who hasn't been following the STM lineup, here's what Canon has been up to lately. They really need to give the same treatment to the popular zoom ranges for EF lenses. Their STM lenses are in a whole different universe over the competition for the same price bracket. The 55-250 STM on crop smashes the shit out of the 70-300 EF even when mounted on FF. At least for the longer focal range where people want these types of lenses to perform the best. 

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=358&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=0&LensComp=856&CameraComp=736&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=5&APIComp=1


----------



## Jester237 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

Use our company 50/1.2L and 50/1.4 and don't love it. To be honest, I don't like it. Really want nice 50mm from Canon for few year. 50/1.4 normal lens, but not more. Bad build, not good wide open, just boring  Old CZ, Hexanon, Zuiko much more interesting, even F1.7 version (but no AF). Sigma 50/1.4 art nice, but really big, heavy and expensive. And AF problem..
So.
50/2? Common, its not wide angle lens! Who may need it? 
50/1.8? Its Yongnuo land now. At least, while Canon make lens as good, as CZ 55/1.8 for Sony.

For me, new 50/1.4 IS with nice build quality, ring USM and sharp wide open most wanted.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



dilbert said:


> bmwzimmer said:
> 
> 
> > improvements needed for the 70-300
> ...



Maybe I'm just being obtuse, but are you guys discussing the same lenses I am looking at here? 

The Tamron is no that great. Neither is the 70-300 EF. Both are horrible at 300mm. Sharp as hell in other focal lengths, but 300mm is arguably the most important for people buying a telephoto zoom.

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=738&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=1&LensComp=757&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=4&APIComp=0


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



dilbert said:


> And comparing it with the 70-300L at 200mm on crop, the STM lens ever appears marginally better when stopped down (to f/8.0)



I agree the L doesn't shine on crop, though tdp seems to have gotten a very mediocre copy (they tested a 2nd version on full frame).



dilbert said:


> The problem is that there isn't a whole lot of difference, optically, between the 70-300 IS USM, 70-300 Di VC USD and 70-300L IS USM. And that is the current order of "goodness."



Ugh, don't let Ken Rockewell get you. It's also about bokeh and color rendition, and you might want to have a glance at this concerning sharpness: http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=738&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=1&LensComp=358&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=4&APIComp=0

Btw: This is a picture taken with a non-L lens after some rain or outdoor work, see the difference?


----------



## Cet (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

My dream lens as a 50 mm prime would be a pancake with IS and f/1.4... 8)


----------



## Matthew Saville (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

Wow, Canon's existing 50mm f/1.4 optical formula is over 30 years old? I didn't know that, that's pretty sad...

Hopefully they don't try and make "the best of both worlds" with a stabilized f/2 version; hopefully they just stick with the traditional 1.4 and 1.8 versions like Nikon did...


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



dilbert said:


> How will Canon position another 70-300?
> 
> With another three letters: "STM"



+1


----------



## Mr_Canuck (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

The 50 will be a 1.8/is or 1.4/is and follow the 35, 28, 24 is's. (following the update of the 35/2 leads me to believe 1.4, besides they must still do well with the fisher price 1.8)


----------



## sulla (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

I think Canon has one serious problem with the 50 lineup: They can't update the 1.4 before the 1.2 L, because if they update the 1.4 it will be better optically than the 1.2 L, thus killing it.
So the replacement path almost would have to be first the 1.2 L and then the 1.4, or both at the same time.

If we only see one 50, it will be either the 1.2L II or a new f/2 IS (and probably the 1.4 discontinued)...


----------



## bereninga (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

Canon will (and should) stick to 1.4 for the 50mm. The 24mm, 28mm and 35mm refreshes all stuck w/ the same aperture. Just seems more consistent.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



Rick said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Rick said:
> ...



Just remind me which lenses are optimised for use wide open.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

So long as its:

A: still f1.something.. ideally f1.6 or better
B: decent optical quality wide open (not necessarily perfect, just not badly soft)
C: ringUSM
D: otherwise built to similar mechanical standards as my 100f2.0

then it's a buy

If it's got IS then purchase will be delayed as the price will be that much higher, and frankly I don't want it.. more cost and more to go wrong and it won't help with what I want it for.


----------



## Joey (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



dasoussan said:


> @Liv_Img: If you compare the FD 1.4, "new FD 1.4" and the EF 1.4 they have the exact same design, # elements, minimum focus distance, cost, etc.
> 
> http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/lens/nfd/data/50-100/nfd_50_14.html?p=2 (1979)
> 
> ...


[/quote]
I'm old enough to remember the launch of the EOS range and EF lenses. I'm pretty sure at the time it was announced that the 50mm f/1.4 was the same optical design as the 'New FD' manual focus lens, but with autofocus and electronic control - and that was seen as a good thing, because the FD f/1.4 50mm was a class-leading lens at the time. I stil have one. So according to the Canon Museum the EF lens was released in 1993, but it was optically the same as the FD lens which goes back to the 1970's - the original FD lens to 1971 and the New FD lens (the only change was the lens mount) to 1979.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



Joey said:


> So according to the Canon Museum the EF lens was released in 1993, but it was optically the same as the FD lens which goes back to the 1970's - the original FD lens to 1971 and the New FD lens (the only change was the lens mount) to 1979.



http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/canon/fdresources/fdlenses/50mm.htm



sulla said:


> I think Canon has one serious problem with the 50 lineup: They can't update the 1.4 before the 1.2 L, because if they update the 1.4 it will be better optically than the 1.2 L, thus killing it.



I don't think so, that's the beauty of their business model: People will keep buying their "premium" model even though by technical specs or usage scenario, there often is hardly any reason to do so. Look at the price of the old 50mm f1.0... they'll just keep the f1.2 as "red ring" and an updated f1.4 as "golden ring", problem solved.


----------



## Cet (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

@Joey, so the lens design of the 50/1.4 is about 44 years old? To me this is quite shocking considering the technical progress in other areas like computing and film/sensor resolution. I assumed that the progress in computing would lead to a new (better, more sophisticated) calculation of the lens optics, especially as the resolution of the new digital sensors are so much higher compared to film. No wonder that primes are soft wide open. At that time maybe it did not matter that much but nowadays it does thanks to higher resolution and cropping capabilities of high pixel sensors.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

The current EF 50/1.4 uses an aspherical element and two high refractive elements, as well as the modern coating. I'm not sure that is identical to thirty years ago, though the optical formula may be the same. 

Makes me wonder if this lens has been the subject of stealth up grades over the years. Anyone know for sure ?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

After reviewing basically all of the modern 50mm options (I should have the Yongnuo in the next day or so to add to that list), I'm still most interested in a 50mm version of the 35IS. If Canon can do that in a similar form factor (and I think they can), they will get my money.


----------



## LOALTD (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

Why is everyone insisting this is slower than f/1.4?

24mm f/2.8 replaced by 24mm f/2.8 IS
28mm f/2.8 replaced by 28mm f/2.8 IS
35mm f/2.0 replaced by 35mm f/2.0 IS

Now.

50mm f/1.4 replaced by 50mm f/2.0 IS? Really? Why? That would be a boring optic. Less wide than the 35mm and not any faster, boring.


----------



## burb72 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

Its kinda tricky for them if they release a 1.4 50 is, no one would buy the 1.2 50 unless it had is and was updated as well. There has to be a significant difference between the 1.2 and 1.4.But they probably have a whole group of folks devoted to figuring this out. The 50 1.2 needs updated, but it seems to be holding its own against the sigma art 50.
I dont think it can be a 1.4, it will probably be a 1.8 or a 2.0. But then everything might change when canon is sporting a 50mp sensor. Then canon will need a sharp 50 1.2 wide open with IS.


----------



## dlee13 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

I abandoned the 50mm focal length for the 35mm FL (the 35mm f2 IS) and to hear about a possible 50mm f1.4 update is more than intriguing. 

Although I wouldn't mind a 50mm f2 IS, a f1.4 with or without IS would be even better. I don't want something heavy though, I've gotten so used to the 35 and it's the perfect weight for a carry around lens. I told myself I'd wait for the the 85 1.8 update, but I may have to give into temptation if the 50 is just what I like.


----------



## dlee13 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



dilbert said:


> What optical formula will Canon use for a new 50mm lens?
> 
> The same design as was used previously in the 1.4/1.8?
> 
> Or something new like Otus/Art?



I think the forumla they used for the 35 IS would be most likely. If they do, the IQ will definitely be amazing. They would just need to address the strong vignette wide open.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



Marsu42 said:


> Joey said:
> 
> 
> > So according to the Canon Museum the EF lens was released in 1993, but it was optically the same as the FD lens which goes back to the 1970's - the original FD lens to 1971 and the New FD lens (the only change was the lens mount) to 1979.
> ...





burb72 said:


> Its kinda tricky for them if they release a 1.4 50 is, no one would buy the 1.2 50 unless it had is and was updated as well. There has to be a significant difference between the 1.2 and 1.4.But they probably have a whole group of folks devoted to figuring this out. The 50 1.2 needs updated, but it seems to be holding its own against the sigma art 50.
> I dont think it can be a 1.4, it will probably be a 1.8 or a 2.0. But then everything might change when canon is sporting a 50mp sensor. Then canon will need a sharp 50 1.2 wide open with IS.



Another possibility I recall being posited last year was that the new Canon 50mm would be a "1.4L" -- replacing both the the 1.2L and the 1.4 -- leaving the 1.8 (or its successor) as the consumer 50mm.

With the success of the Otus 55mm and the 50mm Art, both of which are 1.4, I think it's at least plausible.


----------



## jhanken (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



LOALTD said:


> Why is everyone insisting this is slower than f/1.4?
> 
> 24mm f/2.8 replaced by 24mm f/2.8 IS
> 28mm f/2.8 replaced by 28mm f/2.8 IS
> ...



Couldn't agree more with that sentiment. My 50mm F/1.4 (the EX lens from Sigma) fills two important roles for me, 1) stopping action in low light (IS is not the same thing as access to a decent shutter speed in this regard), and 2) allowing for creating depth of focus. Even the vignetting you get wide open is part of the feel of a 50mm. The idea of a 50mm f/2 would be a snoozefest for sure.


----------



## Solar Eagle (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



DJL329 said:


> Another possibility I recall being posited last year was that the new Canon 50mm would be a "1.4L" -- replacing both the the 1.2L and the 1.4 -- leaving the 1.8 (or its successor) as the consumer 50mm.



My guess is the 40mm STM is meant to eventually fill the super cheap\light prime role that the current 50 1.8 fills, leaving the new 50 1.8 IS to sit with the consumer IS prime (24/28/35/50), and like you say the next L 50 will be 1.4.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



Solar Eagle said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > Another possibility I recall being posited last year was that the new Canon 50mm would be a "1.4L" -- replacing both the the 1.2L and the 1.4 -- leaving the 1.8 (or its successor) as the consumer 50mm.
> ...



If Canon releases a 50mm f1.8 IS with the IQ of the 35mm f2 IS will simply take my money.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

I'm just glad that I sold my 50mm 1.8 and held off on the 50mm 1.4. Actually sold the 50 1.8 almost 2 years ago now.. great iq but too plasticky for me. I do hope that they keep it at 1.8 or 1.4. Honestly don't really care for IS? but it wouldn't hurt. All I don't want to see is an f2... but that's me.


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



LOALTD said:


> Why is everyone insisting this is slower than f/1.4?



To try to keep from being disappointed, if the new 50 isn't as fast as they want / hope / expect / need ...

I've updated a lot of my lens lineup over the past 6 months, and the newer models are simply outstanding. Like Dustin Abbott, if the new 50 follows in the tradition of the 35 f/2 IS, I'm buying.

@ Marsu42: I don't think Canon uses the golden ring in their later lens designs any more, but I get what you're saying, and I concur with your post.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

I would update all three 50's in ONE announcement now. To make a great 50 f1.4, but that would kill the 1.2, so I would do a kick ass retrofocal 50 L to distance it from the 1.4. And update the built and a slight IQ improvement of the 1.8. 

That way they would all make sense to buy in 2015. And WHAT a splash that would make for an announcement.


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

The 50mm f/1.2 is a niche portrait lens, smaller brother of the 85mm f/1.2, and doesn't compete with the other 50mm lenses.

I see no problem for Canon leaving it while (a) upgrading the 50mm f/1.4 with IS, ring USM, and IQ, and (b) introducing a $1,000 50mm f/1.4 to compete with the Zeiss Otus, Sigma 50mm Art, and Nikon 58mm.

Looking at it another way - people who want a sharp fast 50mm lens like the Otus aren't going to buy the 50mm f/1.2 anyway, and vice versa.

The f/1.8 is on the shelves for the same reason the 75-300mm lenses are still there - people buy it because it's cheap, and Canon makes it because it's profitable as it already covered the R&D and manufacturing line setup expenses.


----------



## Crosswind (Feb 4, 2015)

*50mm for everyday-purposes*



iron-t said:


> If it's 1.4, non-L it will cost less than the Sigma, be smaller and lighter, and perform almost as well. I'll probably buy one whatever it is.



yea same here... now I was looking for a nice little 50 with USM or STM autofocus for "everyday-purposes"...

The _Sigma 50mm ART_ lens is basically all I want, it's relatively cheap and it has impressive IQ even wide-open, but it's also waaaaay too big and bulky for that matter. 

The _Canon EF 35mm 1:2 IS USM_ would be PERFECT in terms of size and weight, but I already have a very good Samyang 35mm f/1.4. 

Sadly, the Samyang 35mm f/1.4 doesn't have autofocus and therefore I'm not really frequently using it (and it's also a big one), but I still love (and need) it, especially for night-photography, because of it's outstanding IQ and very good coma-correction even wide-open.



Viggo said:


> I would update all three 50's in ONE announcement now. WHAT a splash that would make for an announcement.



 Absolutely!

Y'guys n' gals think something like a brand-new Canon EF 50mm *f/1.4 IS* USM is possible for under 700 bucks? I think so! 

It doesn't have to be that lens with a red ring on it, with a rounded 9-blade diaphragm and all that "pro stuff" and it doesn't have to be all-metal... I've just never seen an ultra-fast f/1.4 lens with an image stabilizer... now that would be something completely new on the market... and a best-seller for Canon i.m.o. ! WHY NOT 

edit: ...though I don't think that'll ever happen, at least not in the near future. One can only dream...


----------



## Memdroid (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

Just omit the 50L and the F1.4 lenses and combine them in one single killer lens with IS. It does not need the sharpness of the Sigma Art. Just better than the current Canon offerings and improvements in the creamy bokeh, solid built quality and a decent size like the 50L version als in a sub $1200 package.


----------



## mrzero (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



LOALTD said:


> Why is everyone insisting this is slower than f/1.4?
> 
> 24mm f/2.8 replaced by 24mm f/2.8 IS
> 28mm f/2.8 replaced by 28mm f/2.8 IS
> ...



If it is a 50mm f/2 or f/1.8 IS, I don't think it will be replacing the 1.4. It would be replacing the 1.8. The other three lenses were not gold-ring "USM" series like the 50mm 1.4 is. Those lenses (20mm/2.8, 28mm/1.8, 50mm/1.4, and so on) would be ripe for an update after the IS primes were all released.

At least, that was the thinking before this other rumor that the new 50 will be a non-IS nifty-fifty replacement.


----------



## sdsr (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



Marsu42 said:


> sdsr said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



I realize there are other, sharper/better lenses, and I wasn't trying to suggest that the 70-300L couldn't be improved. I was merely questioning your implication (or maybe it was my erroneous inference) that the images one takes with it will look worse on a 50MP than they do on a current sensor when they don't on a 36MP sensor. I guess we'll find out before long.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



LOALTD said:


> Why is everyone insisting this is slower than f/1.4?
> 
> 24mm f/2.8 replaced by 24mm f/2.8 IS
> 28mm f/2.8 replaced by 28mm f/2.8 IS
> ...



Well the L version of the 24mm and 35mm are f/1.4, which is still a significant gap preserving the demand. If they made a 50mm f/1.4 IS with similar quality to the 35mm f/2 IS, there would be little reason to buy the f/1.2L with no practical advantage for the cost. You gain 1/3 stop but lose pretty much everywhere else.

If it were f/1.4 IS it would have to replace both the f/1.4 and the f/1.2L and cost around $1000. The other option which I'd prefer to see is a f/1.8-f/2 IS similar in price and quality to the 24/28/35 IS primes at around $500. This would be a replacement for the current f/1.4 but still preserve demand for the bargain f/1.8 II, and the f/1.2L until it is eventually replaced,


----------



## Antono Refa (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*



PepeSilvia said:


> Well the L version of the 24mm and 35mm are f/1.4, which is still a significant gap preserving the demand. If they made a 50mm f/1.4 IS with similar quality to the 35mm f/2 IS, there would be little reason to buy the f/1.2L with no practical advantage for the cost. You gain 1/3 stop but lose pretty much everywhere else.
> 
> If it were f/1.4 IS it would have to replace both the f/1.4 and the f/1.2L and cost around $1000. The other option which I'd prefer to see is a f/1.8-f/2 IS similar in price and quality to the 24/28/35 IS primes at around $500. This would be a replacement for the current f/1.4 but still preserve demand for the bargain f/1.8 II, and the f/1.2L until it is eventually replaced,



Weather sealing? The bokeh of a specialty portrait lens?


----------



## Chapman Baxter (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: New 50mm & 70-300mm Coming Soon? [CR2]*

I can't see Canon launching a new 50mm f/1.4 with another double-Gauss design. I feel sure they want to take a slice of the Sigma's and Zeiss's high performance market segment with a similarly complex retrofocus design and an L designation. Needless to say, such a lens would bear no comparison with the current Canon 50mm f/1.4 in size, weight, complexity or cost.

I should think Canon could produce an f/1.2 lens with a retrofocus design like the Sigma and Zeiss but can you imagine how big and costly such a lens would be? My prediction is that Canon's replacement for the 50mm f/1.2L will be a 50mm f/1.4L with a retrofocus design and probably no IS, priced comfortably in excess of the current f/1.2L

For the new non-L, my guess is an IS lens with similar performance, build and optical design to the 35mm f/2 IS, with either an f/1.8 or f/2 aperture. Since this would obviously be priced much higher than the current 50mm f.1.8, perhaps Canon might continue producing the current nifty fifty to cater for smaller budgets.


----------

